# Best Trailer of E3 2013



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

*X*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APWTJMyM4qg[/YOUTUBE]

*Bayonetta 2*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dFfVBdRWmw[/YOUTUBE]

*Final Fantasy XV*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3xKbPooKAo[/YOUTUBE]

*Metal Gear Solid 5*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6WgLOjKxmI[/YOUTUBE]

*Destiny*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMGE3B2wsS8[/YOUTUBE]

*Titan Fall*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4rqB1XfsX0[/YOUTUBE]

*Super Smash Bros. U/3D*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV5nH1kToa8[/YOUTUBE]

You can pick two games..


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2013)

Probably MGSV for me.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 12, 2013)

Metal gear solid V definitely. The game that I'm mostly hyped for.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2013)

MGS5 or FFXV which is mysteriously not there

hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2013)

Between MGS5 and Destiny. 

And where's the poll, Mal-san?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

The poll is up.. You can pick two games.... Do not cheap...


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2013)

I cheated and picked 3

X being the third


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

I picked 1. FF 15. Did you see it? Man fuck horse stealth, we GOT DIS SHIT


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2013)

Most were good, but that Mega Man music nostalgia factor was off the charts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

The World said:


> I cheated and picked 3
> 
> X being the third



lol... 

I really love Bayo 2 trailer. Well done imo..


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> I picked 1. FF 15. Did you see it? Man fuck horse stealth, we GOT DIS SHIT



I don't want to start a war or anything () but big boss>>>>>nocits 

Peace...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Most were good, but that Mega Man music nostalgia factor was off the charts.



Yes!!! the whole megaman introduction was just amazing..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2013)

Picked Smash Bros. and X. They appeal to me the most and both were great, especially the Villager part in SSB. Titanfall would probably be my third choice.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised that MGS5 is still coming out for the PS3. I wonder how the framerate/visuals will hold up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> I picked 1. FF 15. Did you see it? Man fuck horse stealth, we GOT DIS SHIT



Yes, I did like that trailer too..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Final Fantasy XV is only a trailer because they changed the name


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Final Fantasy XV is only a trailer because they changed the name



It was a bad name since day one...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought FF15 was the coolest. I was watching it thinking for the first time in a long time that Final Fantasy looks fun to play.

The change of Versus to XV was cute too.

Not sure why Baynoetta is here, thought it looked pretty meh. Def not feeling the new character model, she looks like Sarah Palin .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I thought FF15 was the coolest. I was watching it thinking for the first time in a long time that Final Fantasy looks fun to play.
> 
> The change of Versus to XV was cute too.
> 
> *Not sure why Baynoetta is here, thought it looked pretty meh. Def not feeling the new character model, she looks like Sarah Palin* .



but but, she cut her hair


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

No Disney Infinity? That trailer was funny...


----------



## deathgod (Jun 12, 2013)

Where's the Division option? And are we just talking about the trailers and not the games themselves? 

For instance, I thought the Plants vs Zombies trailer was cool, but I wouldn't rank the game up there with say MGS5.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 12, 2013)

Infamous: Second Son.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNfJvFnzc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2013)

Destiny needs more votes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Destiny needs more votes.



on opposite day, zinggggggggggggg


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

MGSV trailer was epic, absolutely loved it.

As a fan of Bayonetta I was really glad to see the new trailer. Nintendo having the balls to show a crotch shot.

These two for me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Kiefer didnt talk enough in MGS :/ 

X and Bayonetta were the best FF was cool, but they have a lot to polish

The X trailer was the game actually


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2013)

What needs polish? They had 8 years to polish

Sounds like you're talking out your ass


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

deathgod said:


> *Where's the Division option? And are we just talking about the trailers and not the games themselves? *
> 
> For instance, I thought the Plants vs Zombies trailer was cool, but I wouldn't rank the game up there with say MGS5.


 yes it was for a moment but it is like a viral campaign.. I didn't like that.. The demo was great tho. Yes trailer not games themselves.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Infamous: Second Son.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNfJvFnzc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Kiefer didnt talk enough in MGS :/
> 
> X and Bayonetta were the best FF was cool, but they have a lot to polish
> 
> The X trailer was the game actually


I don't think he's gonna talk a lot in the game.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes it was for a moment but it is like a viral campaign.. I didn't like that.. The demo was great tho. Yes trailer not games themselves.



My bad, I was including the demo as a part of trailer


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nintendo X Mega Man and X were the best for me.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 12, 2013)

Kingdom hearts 3


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd go for Final Fantasy 15 or Infamous Second Son

They are one of the main reasons why I go for PS4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

I went X and Bayonetta 2... I was so close to vote for Titan Fall..


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2013)

MGS5 blew my mind.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2013)

X and FF 15. Would go X and Infamous if Infamous was a choice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> X and FF 15. Would go X and *Infamous if Infamous was a choice.*



I guess, I made a mistake letting that out?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

nfamous 2 was the only thing interesting at Sony's Conference besides FF15 (awesome trailer, but those bullets and some animations looked weird so they need to fix that but great trailer)

I like Infamous because I saw more of the game  in action.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

I've literarly spent 5 hours watching the Bayonetta 2 trailer on my 3DS, holy hell is that trailer fantastic.   X too


----------



## slickcat (Jun 13, 2013)

bayo and FFXV for me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2013)

So we have a tie so far, ah?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2013)

MGS5 ran away with it, but SSBU was very enjoyable.


----------

